# Breaking News: AEW title will be vacated; CM Punk needs surgery



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567613025242292224
Unreal, the AEW title is cursed when Punk holds it


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Vacant finally won an aew title.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow, what a mess.

MJF v Moxley with MJF winning is the way to go.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They insulted their viewers' intelligence and gave Moxley his first clean loss ... for this.

Tony needs to resign. Give the book to Regal.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Moxley as champ does nothing for me.

Put the belt on MJF.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm just glad Punk is most likely staying. Hope you make a full recovery my hero


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Just fire punk already! Enough of this interim shit.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

just_one said:


> Just fire punk already! Enough of this interim shit.


Fire interim.

Vacant is the hottest free agent on the market and Tony better grab him before HHH locks him up.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He's made of glass now, that sucks. 

Just do something to get the belt onto MJF, whether that be a Mox/MJF match or something.

Also, an explanation over keeping an injury prone Punk near the end of his career but firing The Elite would be nice. Because now that argument sounds even more moronic.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL no fucking way

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I literally have no idea what is or isn't real any more. I'm not even sure Vince debuting as Punk's manager would surprise me now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You wasted 3 years of Moxley never losing for that young, up and comer, CM Punk.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Hahaha this company is such a mess


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Put the belt on MJF. Whatever you do, don't put it back on Dollar Tree Sandman/Hak


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

If anything, I vote that he never becomes Champ again. He lost two MMA fights and got injured in two title victories in a short space of time. I don't know which is more embarrassing.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

"It's all a work ya dumb mark ACK ACK ACK ACK"

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

They need to give the belt to MJF and push him to the moon. Have him crap on everyone involved in this mess, TK included. Make it as real as possible.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> They need to give the belt to MJF and push him to the moon. Have him crap on everyone involved in this mess, TK included. Make it as real as possible.


Absolutely. And just give it to him. Moxley lost clean to an injured Punk he just squashed less than two weeks before. He has no business getting another title shot, nor does anyone else. MJF is next in line anyway.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Crown a young’un

MJF is a choice

Darby is a choice

Hangman for a proper reign

hell… put it on Hobbs or Starks

if Punk comes back, he should never do a ‘dive’ or top rope anything again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't Punk return saying he was better and shit? This has a very tough week for Tony Khan. No matter what side you are on, this doesn't look good and stability is a necessity right now. The world title being tossed around like a hot potato doesn't help.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Crown a young’un
> 
> MJF is a choice
> 
> ...


Hangman? No fucking way. He sucked. I'd rather MJF or Darby. Hobbs would be good.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

MJF vs. Kingston at Grand Slam, please.

MJF wins. Goes on a lengthy year reign.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Can those who said this was all a work please stand up? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Hangman? No fucking way. He sucked. I'd rather MJF or Darby. Hobbs would be good.


hangman was overshadowed by punk, bryan, cole coming in

if he’s booked like a star, he’ll have a great reign

the fans love him



BIIIG Nige said:


> Can those who said this was all a work please stand up? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


me - i still say its a work.

there’s shoot elements, but its a work

punk being injured is unfortunate reality though. His injury is the 2nd time his body has derailed plans IMO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What a mess. Would prefer that Hobbs was pushed to eventually face Wardlow first.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I say the direction to go is Wardlow vs Mox vs Danielson, Wardlow wins, MJF looms over him for weeks or months, then MJF cashes in the title shot and wins. The story of AEW should center around Wardlow/MJF/Danielson through January at least.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's all a work. Punk will be revealed as the higher power, Hangman Page was the one who sent the text to himself to bury Punk and Kenny Omega is the anonymous RAW GM. It's all over the sheets bro.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

MJF should simply come out and attack Punk and demand match because he's owed one and he wants it now. Or he will leave again. 
TK makes the match, gives all the power to MJF, and you run with it.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

IF this is true the World title should be stuck on a monster.

Face Wardlow or unstoppable heel Miro with s mouthpiece.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Punk has been such a monumental disappointment. Is this guy made of paper? This is getting keven nash quad tear levels of ridiculous lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This should end Punk as a title contender going forward. He's old and fragile. They should be focusing on the younger, fresher guys. MJF should be the lead guy, they need to get Wardlow back on track. Hobbs is looking legit as a dominant big vicious heel. Morrissey has a great look, size, intensity, and can talk a bit, same with Miro. The Acclaimed are ready to break out, they fucked up not pulling the trigger on them. The Elite and Punk are fools gold with a very apparent ceiling anyway, they shouldn't be building the company around either of them. They need to stop pushing Yuta and Garcia too. Khan has some real national caliber talent on the roster but doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Punk doesn’t belong in face of the company stories. Flat out. His body can’t fucking hang.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I wish for Punk to take a year off and come back whenever he's reqdy.

Jericho and Bryan recently lost.
Moxx too.

I don't want to give it to MJF if he didn't sign an extention.

The best option now would be Wardlow. Wardlow vs MJF and crown Wardlow the champ.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

It's a work.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I eat mangos said:


> I literally have no idea what is or isn't real any more. I'm not even sure Vince debuting as Punk's manager would surprise me now.


That'll teach his family


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

lanceroni_66 said:


> MJF should simply come out and attack Punk and demand match because he's owed one and he wants it now. Or he will leave again.
> TK makes the match, gives all the power to MJF, and you run with it.


It sure would be healthier for the world title if Punk can take a bump and get squashed by MJF


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

This didn't age too well now, did it Phil?
And Nash was a whole decade older in 2011 than Punk is now.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Vacant just went into business for himself after finding out Interim was leaking stories then went backstage and threw a chair at Card Subject To Be Changed.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Hahaha this company is such a mess


It always has been to be fair and they wanted to be serious competition to WWE?? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like AEW rankings haven’t been updated since the big PPV.

Still has last week’s with Mox as champ.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

GarpTheFist said:


> Punk has been such a monumental disappointment. Is this guy made of paper? This is getting keven nash quad tear levels of ridiculous lol


Being put out of action by the Bucks Of Youth is the most embarrassing thing about all of this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Khan to turn heel on the Elite and join Punk and MJF. Good shit pal.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Didn't Punk return saying he was better and shit? This has a very tough week for Tony Khan. No matter what side you are on, this doesn't look good and stability is a necessity right now. The world title being tossed around like a hot potato doesn't help.


This may explain why Punk was in such a foul mood


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Won’t be surprised if it’s a work to get punk off the grid for a while while things cools down. He didn’t look injured or majorly hurt in that interview, usually serous injuries like that don’t go unnoticed or not mentioned right away.

Could be something minor but they made it look like a big deal as the alternative is to get him fired


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah those wheels have not only fallen, they're crushed. I hope Punk fucks off for good, the latter part of his run and his saturday meltdown killed all the good will it had in the beginning, go be a bitter jerk at home.


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

Seems pretty straightforward what to do now imo:

Due to his actions CM Punk is suspended indefinitely and is stripped of the title
Due to their actions the Elite are suspended indefinitely and stripped of the Trios title
World title tournament to crown a new champion at grand slam starts tonight
Same with Trios title
BCC wins the trios tournament - Mox/Bryan/Yuta
Because he won the battle royal MJF is automatically in the Championship match at grand slam
MJF cheats to win the title a grand slam
The question now is to decide who is the face that will ultimately takes the title of MJF and begin building to that match tonight. Best option to me is Darby Allin. Do a 4-6 month build where MJF's group keeps trying to keep Darby from becoming the #1 contender until he ultimately does and beats MJF.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Victor86 said:


> Won’t be surprised if it’s a work to get punk off the grid for a while while things cools down. He didn’t look injured or majorly hurt in that interview, usually serous injuries like that don’t go unnoticed or not mentioned right away.
> 
> Could be something minor but they made it look like a big deal as the alternative is to get him fired


Definitely a work.

Tony: You’re fired.

CM Punk: No, I’m injured.

Tony: I’m sorry to hear that but I just fired you.

CM Punk: Be a good boy and go tell the people tonight that I’m injured and won’t be back for a while. Keep the checks coming. Oh, and suspend those EVPs and take their titles away. I’m trying to run a business here.

Tony: Yes sir, sorry to bother you Phil.

CM Punk: Your right to call me that has been rescinded. It’s Mr. Punk to you now.

Tony: Can I keep the soda can you gave me at the scrum at least, Mr. Punk?

CM Punk: No. Have it overnighted to me. You have your marching orders. Goodbye.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah those wheels have not only fallen off, they're pulverized.

I hope Punk fucks off for good, the latter part of his run and his scrum meltdown destroyed all the good will there was at the beginning. Go be a bitter jerk at home.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

DtX said:


> Seems pretty straightforward what to do now imo:
> 
> Due to his actions CM Punk is suspended indefinitely and is stripped of the title
> Due to their actions the Elite are suspended indefinitely as well
> ...


Don't they usually always have a tournament heading into Full Gear for the belt anyway?

I could see them doing a tournament but with the winner facing MJF at Grand Slam too.


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Don't they usually always have a tournament heading into Full Gear for the belt anyway?
> 
> I could see them doing a tournament but with the winner facing MJF at Grand Slam too.


I have no clue but this tournament should have more juice to it. 

Yeah it's also a chance to give a dude like Miro a main event slot and a babyface for MJF to feud with to begin his title reign. Like Miro wins the tournament and faces MJF for the title at Grand Slam and gets screwed and becomes the first face challenger for MJF's title.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Can those who said this was all a work please stand up? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Not sure how him injuring his arm in the match before stuff happened makes this a work. If anything an injury makes it more likely to be a work to keep Punk atop people's minds but I don't think that's what happened. Still all a work tho


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is precisely why I was so goddamned angry about Punk beating Moxley CLEAN. How the fuck can you justify wasting 3 goddamn years of never losing clean on a CM Punk? You already blew your fucking wad last year when you wasted 714 days without a Kenny Omega singles loss on Christian fucking Cage!

You don’t get these opportunities often, man. Mox has been presented as the baddest fucking man in AEW, and you blew your wad on CM fucking Punk in a match that he couldn’t even fucking finish healthy.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

This is all still part of the big monumental work AEW is pulling off. Everyone is fine /s


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Can't believe the Bucks Superkick Party'ed Punk's door down.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

CM Punk beating Moxley clean after what happened ten days before was an awful decision. Yet with Jericho winning it wasn't even the worst decision of the night.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

bdon said:


> This is precisely why I was so goddamned angry about Punk beating Moxley CLEAN. How the fuck can you justify wasting 3 goddamn years of never losing clean on a CM Punk? You already blew your fucking wad last year when you wasted 714 days without a Kenny Omega singles loss on Christian fucking Cage!
> 
> You don’t get these opportunities often, man. Mox has been presented as the baddest fucking man in AEW, and you blew your wad on CM fucking Punk in a match that he couldn’t even fucking finish healthy.


I thought Moxley lost clean to Lance Archer?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Uncle Iroh said:


> I thought Moxley lost clean to Lance Archer?


Not exactly a “clean” loss when you just can’t get up due to being held down by barbed wire.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

People here can't possibly still believe all of this is still a work. Come on people, let it go


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

shadow_spinner said:


> People here can't possibly still believe all of this is still a work. Come on people, let it go


It's more they look incredibly fucking stupid for believing it a work in the first place. I did say.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Everytime they try to push Punk as champion


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The injury or at least the severity of it may be a work. It’s very convenient for them.

MJF has been fucked so badly in this situation lol.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep the Title away from Punk. This is the 2nd time he got injured. You want to call yourself a two time World Champion? This is your Champion???


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

How convenient.. TK doesn´t need to address the real issue.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> How convenient.. TK doesn´t need to address the real issue.


There's still an investigation going on


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Word of advice Tony, stop putting the title on the broken down fuck…


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

shadow_spinner said:


> People here can't possibly still believe all of this is still a work. Come on people, let it go


Yeah I'm leaning to shoot now unless somebody can find a clip of when said injury may have happened.

It's hilariously embarrassing that adults behave like this in 2022. 

Tony Khan's "If Ted Turner knew 1% of what I know..." comment looks pretty stupid at the minute.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

shadow_spinner said:


> There's still an investigation going on


I dont give a shit really, he started the whole drama and insulted them in front of the media and Tony. Get rid of this needle dick.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> The injury or at least the severity of it may be a work. It’s very convenient for them.
> 
> MJF has been fucked so badly in this situation lol.


Meh he pissed all over a 3-year story build to Wardlow squashing him by coming out and overshadowing him on the next Dynamite and the drama around it. 

Wardlow should have been one of the hottest acts in the company but he became an afterthought (although bad booking played a part in that too).


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

AEW is a fucking mess from the injuries to the backstage shit 2022 has been a fucking shit year for the company.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

After what happened this weekend between punk and elite, put it on omega. 

Watch khan throw the belt back on moxley though like an idiot


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Dizzie said:


> After what happened this weekend between punk and elite, put it on omega.
> 
> Watch khan throw the belt back on moxley though like an idiot


You... you do know omega was in the fight right?


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Dizzie said:


> After what happened this weekend between punk and elite, put it on omega.
> 
> Watch khan throw the belt back on moxley though like an idiot


Mox should have kept the belt to begin with Punk is ex WWE but at least Mox repackaged himself as a new character isn't it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

kentl said:


> You... you do know omega was in the fight right?


Yep, that is the point, the heat for him to be the one to get the title at the expense of punk being injured.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Victor86 said:


> Won’t be surprised if it’s a work to get punk off the grid for a while while things cools down. He didn’t look injured or majorly hurt in that interview, usually serous injuries like that don’t go unnoticed or not mentioned right away.
> 
> Could be something minor but they made it look like a big deal as the alternative is to get him fired


So tired of you people claiming everything is a work, that is the most overused word...He obviously hurt himself in the match against Moxley


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oracle said:


> AEW is a fucking mess from the injuries to the backstage shit 2022 has been a fucking shit year for the company.



We miss you Cody


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

If MJF wasn’t such a heel God and should simply be handed the title forever, I’d say give Ricky Starks a whirl. That kid is fire.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whatever they do, they can not put the goddamn creative plans on hold anymore. Move the fuck forward. You can’t be available, sorry for your luck, but the show must go on.

And when he returns, there is no way in hell I’d ever build the goddamn show around Punk’s fragile fucking ass. Y’all make fun of Jericho’s, but Jericho ain’t out there injuring himself every time he has a big match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> Meh he pissed all over a 3-year story build to Wardlow squashing him by coming out and overshadowing him on the next Dynamite and the drama around it.
> 
> Wardlow should have been one of the hottest acts in the company but he became an afterthought (although bad booking played a part in that too).


What a load of shit.

Wardlow was made an afterthought by Tony Khan and his awful booking.

MJF is the reason he was over to begin with. Laughable take.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMFAOOOOOO PUNKLOLOL


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Holy shit.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Crown a young’un
> 
> MJF is a choice
> 
> ...


LMAO you cant be serious


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

AEW crashing and burning like its UWF. 

Tony needs to quicky stand back, make himself sole EVP and implement a vice president of wrestling operations. Regal is likely the man for the job.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

A period of stability and calm is needed. Here's my pitch to TK.

Put the strap on someone who bleeds AEW, an original, a locker room leader, a worker behind and in front of the curtain, a mentor, a statesman and eye candy for the ladies. A champion with a strong heart, strong mind and strong body.










Usher in the Era of QT.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> AEW crashing and burning like its UWF.
> 
> Tony needs to quicky stand back, make himself sole EVP and implement a vice president of wrestling operations. Regal is likely the man for the job.


Well, Tony Khan has been compared to Herb Abrams in a few ways 🤣


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Make it MJF vs Jericho so MJF can at least avenge that lost.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn’t do Moxley vs MJF. Moxley already lost to Punk clean, and he and MJF don’t have a story.

I would actually call an audible and throw Wardlow in the title picture. He was there when Punk and MJF were feuding. In addition, MJF’s last match was a squash against Wardlow. So Wardlow and MJF can feud while keeping Punk in the background


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

If the crowd has any respect for AEW there should be “Fire Punk” chants tonight


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

As much of a Punk fan as I am and have been since his IWA Mid South days to say this return of his being underwhelming is an actual understatement. A part of me wishes he just fell off the face of the Earth after his termination from WWE. Everything he has tried to attempt or do physically has not favored him or his name. 

Odd considering how much pride this guy has. 

This is the time to finally rid the belt of some of that ex WWE stench [not that I dislike Mox or Jericho] and use this time to build up one person. And that's MJF.

I feel bad for the kid. And I feel cheated as a fan. I'm sure he does too. We could've had a money making fued with long term story telling. It's like everything planned just now has to be erased. Whether or not this MJF angle was a work or a shoot..maybe the pastures are looking greener.

He keeps getting derailed. Twice by one of his biggest inspirations. 

Tony my man, you gotta do something.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> What a load of shit.
> 
> Wardlow was made an afterthought by Tony Khan and his awful booking.
> 
> MJF is the reason he was over to begin with. Laughable take.


See Wardlow’s own interview — the focus on the day of his squash win wasn’t ‘OMG Wardlow finally got his revenge and he just murdered MJF,’ it was ‘OMG is MJF leaving, is this for real?’

Then MJF saunters out to the ring on Wednesday and completely no-sells the squash (no ill effects from a complete beatdown by a monster … did he even mention the match?). And cuts a ‘pipe bomb’ promo that turns all the attention on MJF vs. AEW/Tony and his own future with the company rather than doing anything to elevate Wardlow.

Yes the booking was horrible but MJF completely overshadowed Wardlow in every way.

Meanwhile MJF is going to be the complete focus tonight so he’s not losing any shine. He came back from a squash and he’s magically in a title match while Wardlow … who the eff knows what they’re doing with him.

Guaranteed the guy who squashed MJF won’t be in the title picture while MJF has the complete spotlight on him. SMH.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Just like Mox said: Fragile mind, fragile body 😁

CM Pussy should just fuck off already...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

redban said:


> I wouldn’t do Moxley vs MJF. Moxley already lost to Punk clean, and he and MJF don’t have a story.
> 
> I would actually call an audible and throw Wardlow in the title picture. He was there when Punk and MJF were feuding. In addition, MJF’s last match was a squash against Wardlow. So Wardlow and MJF can feud while keeping Punk in the background


Nah, you know what we need? Even though technically MJF has never beat Wardlow or Moxley, he's only lost to those guys once each. He needs to win the title in a match against the guy who TRULY has his number!


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Rhetro said:


> If the crowd has any respect for AEW there should be “Fire Punk” chants tonight


Colt Ca-ba-na (clap-clap-clapclapclap)


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MJF will write off Punk tonight in a squash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Moxley as champ does nothing for me.
> 
> Put the belt on MJF.


Damn it! I'll still hold out hope for Danielson but that would mean he'd actually have to win a big match.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> Colt Ca-ba-na (clap-clap-clapclapclap)


Colt will be MJF's new Shawn Spears


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not surprising because news had broke recently of Punk possibly being injured. So I was just waiting for this to happen.

Agreed that it's time to put the belt on MJF. Mix in Mox, Hangman and Jericho with Miro, Hobbs and Danielson...and then the winner out of those 6 people faces MJF...winner wins the title, which I think is time for MJF. MJF vs. Jericho with MJF winning I can go with.

I like Moxley but he just recently had a title reign. So I don't think that it's wise to go back to him. So at this point they gotta role with MJF (him using Shenanigans along the way to win the title. Like Shawn Spears or the diamond ring.).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This falls right in line with the whole “suspension” work.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Damn it! I'll still hold out hope for Danielson *but that would mean he'd actually have to win a big match.*


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Makes me think Punk doesn’t want to job or face the people he doesn’t like. The injury angle is less damaging then Punk walking out


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I’m starting to feel for Tony, guy has to deal with so many children all the while being a grown child himself. Tough times. “You’re all suspended, besides Punk.”


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

has to be a work .. why else would punk blade himself?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

MJF vs Moxley vs Jericho for the title tonight is what I'd do, and for real, none of this interim crap.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

At least this might be the end of this nightmare run of CM Punk. Guy is made of glass and always bitching. Turn the page, go all in on MJF.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 132679


Instead of Summer, it can now be the _Fall_ of Punk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mutant God said:


> Colt will be MJF's new Shawn Spears


Colt is a loser


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Make it MJF vs Jericho so MJF can at least avenge that lost.


MJF beat Jericho several times. Even though Jericho won their final match doesn't mean MJF didn't win their feud overall.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Listening in on all the latest and I see that, as always, Punk is the drama queen that keeps on giving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Colt is a loser


So was Spears


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

What a mess. Punk is done. You write a list of things to do to hurt your marketability and he's ticking them off at warp speed.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

This is all a work (injury, promo everything) and Punk and Colt are aligned and they will form a tag team called Colt of Personality.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

lol @ wanting Wardlow to win. Have you not seen his dire TNT run?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk is as fragile as his ego. 🥱


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

So the word from AEW HQ is _'CM Punk sustains 'serious' injury, title situation to be addressed on AEW Dynamite'_.

Work/shoot, injured/not injured, it doesn't matter - domestically Dynamite is going to do a monster number tonight for the start of the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chris Herrichico said:


> Just like Mox said: Fragile mind, fragile body 😁
> 
> CM Pussy should just fuck off already...


Tell ‘em, @Chris Herrichico !!! Haha


Peerless said:


> lol @ wanting Wardlow to win. Have you not seen his dire TNT run?


I called this before the MJF match.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

CM Punk needs to go full rogue and just do a load of ranting in interviews outside of AEW. He's more entertaining when he's talking than when he's in the ring anyway. We need more details coming out. Most of the shit happened away from the cameras. What were the feelings when CM Punk arrived? What really happened with Colt Cabana being moved? What type of bitchy moves were "The Elite" making? Why did Adam Page want to do things in public? Why is Toni Storm's ass smaller than before? How did The Young Bucks get the strength to break down a door? How many were tryna jump him?


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I predicted he would get hurt again in very short order. I didn’t know it would be 2 minutes into his very next match. Lol. What a disastrous investment Punk has been.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

People are saying go all in with MJF like he's The Rock or something. 

I like the guy and think he will be good for ratings with his promos but if he's supposed to be Khan's secret weapon for the future or something AEW I's screwed.

MJF won't bring close to the amount of attention Punk brought and he's still limited as a singles performer. AEW kinda fucked themselves with Punk. Punk's return was heavily anticipated and not many things in wrestling could have topped it when AEW signed him.

Their stuck in a corner with all of the drama and breaking kayfabe bullshit and now Punk is just gonna disappear from TV after winning the title which means even more breaking kayfabe BS is gonna be used to try and get themselves out of the mess their in on the next Dynamite.

Khan wanted to be like WCW. He's doing a good job of emulating the worse things about it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> CM Punk needs to go full rogue and just do a load of ranting in interviews outside of AEW. He's more entertaining when he's talking than when he's in the ring anyway. We need more details coming out. Most of the shit happened away from the cameras. Why at were the feelings when CM Punk arrived? What really happened with Colt Cabana being moved? What type of bitchy moves were "The Elite" making? Why did Adam Page want to do things in public? Why is Toni Storm's ass smaller than before? *How did The Young Bucks get the strength to break down a door*? How many were tryna jump him?


You reeled me in and knocked it out the park with this line, because of all the wild shit I heard or read about Sunday, that one takes the fucking cake. Haha


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> People are saying go all in with MJF like he's The Rock or something.
> 
> I like the guy and think he will be good for ratings with his promos but if he's supposed to be Khan's secret weapon for the future or something AEW I's screwed.
> 
> ...


There aren't that many choices other than MJF and Moxley. And as someone who's not a big fan of Moxley, I hope it's MJF but I can see the logic with going with the safer option in Moxley for the time being.

Omega sucks and is unwatchable a lot of the time so I really hope it isn't him.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> So tired of you people claiming everything is a work, that is the most overused word...He obviously hurt himself in the match against Moxley


It looks and feels like a work. Too convenient that he just got injured right after news about lawsuits, possibly getting fired and all the mess. When there was zero rumors about injury or talk about it on the conference.

On top of the fact how vague the injury is- last time they told us what specific injury he got and how he got it from
Jumping in the crowd and this time it’s just “oh it’s a serous injury needing surgery “ and that’s it.

Feels a lot like this serious injury came in a convenient moment and as a convenient excuse that he was talking all that shit because he was injured and not really meaning any of this. Just perfect to get the title off him and have him off for a few months instead of firing him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> People are saying go all in with MJF like he's The Rock or something.
> 
> I like the guy and think he will be good for ratings with his promos but if he's supposed to be Khan's secret weapon for the future or something AEW I's screwed.
> 
> ...


Unless, he has a bunch of ring rust from all that time off, MJF is better in the ring than a 2022 CM Punk. Plus, he can have a main event match without getting a terminally stubbed toe


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Why not have a match to work out a contender, that person has a match with MJF at the next PPV, interim champions are stupid and I hope they learned their lesson.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys in AEW and WWE have to be clowning Punk in text messages right now lmao


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you even consider bringing Punk back after this?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Alright no more interim Champs. If it's really vacated, do a tournament mixed with a battle royale and crown a new Champ. I'm tired of the interim crap. When Punk comes back, he can feud with Page and they don't need titles for that. And it should not be Mox either cause we had that. Crown someone fresh.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

CM Punk is the new Kevin Nash.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

If Cody could wrestle with a torn pec then Punk can put mjf over atleast. 

All he has to do is cut promos for a few weeks then put mjf over in a squash


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Breaking News: AEW title will be vacated; CM Punk needs *surgery*


*Therapy*, the word is *therapy*. He is injured. It’s an injury of the mind though.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Very interesting work.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jbardo37 said:


> Wow, what a mess.


All could've been avoided had Khan spoke the fuck up during the press conference. Like we wouldn't even be here outside of the injury had he just MANAGED HIS FUCKING WRESTLING COMPANY for a change.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

D Z said:


> Very interesting work.


I honestly don't think this shit is a work, and I have been fan for 30 years now. Punks hurt, spouted some shit, others decided to get involved and we sit where we sit. Talent has been suspended. I'd like to see Omega and Bucks striped of their EVP titles. This is the biggest BTS scandal since Hart/HBK @ Survivor series. If Khan is going to keep order backstage, the time to foot the down is now. It appears he has done so. Shit ain't a work.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567613025242292224
> Unreal, the AEW title is cursed when Punk holds it


They should just fire CM Punk at this point. He is a cancer! He is overrated! He is washed up! He is a prima donna. everywhere he goes hes had a problem and nobody likes his attitude. AEW was better without him. Id rather have Danielson be the face of the company


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I honestly don't think this shit is a work, and I have been fan for 30 years now. Punks hurt, spouted some shit, others decided to get involved and we sit where we sit. Talent has been suspended. I'd like to see Omega and Bucks striped of their EVP titles. This is the biggest BTS scandal since Hart/HBK @ Survivor series. If Khan is going to keep order backstage, the time to foot the down is now. It appears he has done so. Shit ain't a work.



It's an interesting dilema. I am a fan of 40+ years. I still am uncertain. What's funny to me, is that if this is a true work then AEW has done masterful work, I mean epic top tier, best of all time stuff. If it's not ....AEW is a crap show and will continue it's downward spiral.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Vince would never put the title on him again being that injury prone.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> Keep the Title away from Punk. This is the 2nd time he got injured. You want to call yourself a two time World Champion? This is your Champion???


2 time champion and hasn't even had a reign more than a week. (No one spout technicalities, I understand he was champion the whole time he was out and Moxley was interim champion)


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ghost Lantern said:


> It's an interesting dilema. I am a fan of 40+ years. I am still am uncertain. What's funny to me, is that if this is a true work then AEW has done masterful work, I mean epic top tier, best of all time stuff. If it's not ....AEW is a crap show and will continue it's downward spiral.


Agreed, except it would be unfortunate if this led to khan/AEWs demise. It’s a fun show. As you know, Vince and WWE have been Teflon when it comes to backstage controversy. But AEW and Khan seem to play with a different set of rules.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Gonna be honest it's actually good for business overall no matter the outcome.

If it's a work then AEW has done one heck of a job fooling most marks.

If it's not then the spice they create has drawn attention to their product. AEW has gotten a lot of headlines out of it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Put the fucking title on Bryan or I'll rant for 23 minutes.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Gonna be honest it's actually good for business overall no matter the outcome.
> 
> If it's a work then AEW has done one heck of a job fooling most marks.
> 
> If it's not then the spice they create has drawn attention to their product. AEW has gotten a lot of headlines out of it.


This is the best thing for AEW. I watched Dynamite. I would not have done it otherwise. I'm expecting over a million.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Teemu™ said:


> This is the best thing for AEW. I watched Dynamite. I would not have done it otherwise. I'm expecting over a million.


Yep I am going to guess they had more eyes on the product tonight more than usual, but we will see.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman for a proper reign


Yeah because that worked out so well the first time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yep I am going to guess they had more eyes on the product tonight more than usual, but we will see.



Maybe at the beginning. Having a cold main event and MJF/Moxley coming out at the beginning probably killed the viewership off quite quickly.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

Punk is always injured, he probably hurt himself cutting that promo.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The cynic in me thinks this is Tony and Punk trying to save face.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Put the title on Jericho. Time for a reset back to 2019. Everything that happened after that doesn't count. It's the only way to fix this mess.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

the_flock said:


> The cynic in me thinks this is Tony and Punk trying to save face.


10000%. not cynical at all.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

just_one said:


> Just fire punk already! Enough of this interim shit.


Agree, I'm no fan of the vanilla PWG clowns the EVP, but punk is a handful to deal with, he is making the boss Tony Khan look like his bitch at press conferences, shooting on, and burying Adam Page 3 months after the fact, when that Adam wasnt there to confront them, dragging Colt Cabana mom through the mud in his beef with Cabana, when Cabana mom is innocent, and then starts swinging first when the evp came into the room to talk, instead of not being a man and talking it out, Punk acts like a child, plus Cm punk is injury prone these days, Tony Khan need to be the Vince McMahon in all of this, and tell Punk "Your Fired!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

AEW biggest moment should have been Punk passing the torch to MJF. Doesn't look like that's going to happen. Massive moment, with fantastic build and story telling. 
More annoyed about the best thing to happen in either promotion for the last decade, is a write off. Unless Tony Khan can get everyone to be professional, put their egos aside and do what's best for buisness. He needs to be the boss that Vince Mcmahon was.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Teemu™ said:


> This is the best thing for AEW. I watched Dynamite. I would not have done it otherwise. I'm expecting over a million.


That intrigue will wear off. Especially when you have trash like Yuta and Garcia headlining shows.

The morbid curiosity will pop a rating for sure but after seeing it will be more of the same shit with less star power it's going to go downhill in a hurry. 

It is funny to watch AEW fans spin losing their mainstream star, their top draw and world champion to be some sort of positive lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tony Khan booed, Cm Punk stripped off title was cheered. Not sure if crowd is in support of Elite either, but atleast they didn't pop at the announcement of them being stripped. Hangman was getting slight boos during the start of his match but the match was so good they ended up cheering for the match.

I feel like when/if Punk comes back.. he will get mega heat from crowds except maybe Chicago.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> That intrigue will wear off. Especially when you have trash like Yuta and Garcia headlining shows.
> 
> The morbid curiosity will pop a rating for sure but after seeing it will be more of the same shit with less star power it's going to go downhill in a hurry.
> 
> It is funny to watch AEW fans spin losing their mainstream star, their top draw and world champion to be some sort of positive lol.


Yea, the episode itself was a let down. Very boring and I was on my phone a lot after the opening promo. Oh, well. They had their chance, but Dub's gonna Dub. But they had more viewers for sure, maybe some of them liked what they saw.

Personally, I would have gone straight to a reshuffling of the deck; a multi-man match between guys like Darby, Claudio, whoever who have never been world champion before, winner becomes champion who faces Moxley at the New York show. You would have crowned a new, fresh champion and given people something new to talk about.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Teemu™ said:


> Yea, the episode itself was a let down. Very boring and I was on my phone a lot after the opening promo. Oh, well. They had their chance, but Dub's gonna Dub. But they had more viewers for sure, maybe some of them liked what they saw.
> 
> Personally, I would have gone straight to a reshuffling of the deck; a multi-man match between guys like Darby, Claudio, whoever who have never been world champion before, winner becomes champion who faces Moxley at the New York show. You would have crowned a new, fresh champion and given people something new to talk about.


I think @Mr316 said it best in his bizarrely deleted thread that they should have built the entire show around MJF. With multiple segments and maybe work under the assumption that he's going to be crowned AEW Champion later in the night as he cashes his chip in on vacant only for it to be revealed at the end that he'll have a title match with whoever at New York. 

The whole show is just fucking weird. Why does Wardlow not want a title shot? He said he was waiting for the real belt - which was ridiculous enough - but now it's back. Surely his winning streak is enough to get a shot over guys like Darby and Sammy?

They're so afraid to elevate guys - MJF is only now getting there after years of amazing work. They let their hot acts cool off time and again thinking we'll all have the patience to sit through another Moxley main event run. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> I think @Mr316 said it best in his bizarrely deleted thread that they should have built the entire show around MJF. With multiple segments and maybe work under the assumption that he's going to be crowned AEW Champion later in the night as he cashes his chip in on vacant only for it to be revealed at the end that he'll have a title match with whoever at New York.
> 
> The whole show is just fucking weird. Why does Wardlow not want a title shot? He said he was waiting for the real belt - which was ridiculous enough - but now it's back. Surely his winning streak is enough to get a shot over guys like Darby and Sammy?
> 
> They're so afraid to elevate guys - MJF is only now getting there after years of amazing work. They let their hot acts cool off time and again thinking we'll all have the patience to sit through another Moxley main event run. It's ridiculous.


And why does Jade not qualify for a Women's title shot? Or interim title? The most dominant woman on the roster in kayfabe. No one can beat this woman. Real sports feel, friend.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

zkorejo said:


> Tony Khan booed, Cm Punk stripped off title was cheered. Not sure if crowd is in support of Elite either, but atleast they didn't pop at the announcement of them being stripped. Hangman was getting slight boos during the start of his match but the match was so good they ended up cheering for the match.
> 
> I feel like when/if Punk comes back.. he will get mega heat from crowds except maybe Chicago.


Elite are more popular than most people know, which is why its stupid af to suspend them. They are the biggest asset of Tony's.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Elite are more popular than most people know


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This whole situation is an absolute mess. Even if CM Punk didn't do a CM Punk it was still dumb booking to have Moxley unify the belts in a squash match and then have Punk beat him in a rematch weeks later. What a waste of a reign for Mox and what a lazy way to make Punk a 2 time Champ and then with Punk injured and a massive douchebag, what an even bigger waste of time.


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

The 30 for 30 on CM Punk is gonna be wild


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope when he comes back hes not in a world title program for atleast a year, but who am I kidding, his first match back will probably be for the title lol.


----------



## Zelle24 (Apr 23, 2021)

OH NO


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Punk needs to retire , for somebody who claims Bret Hart is one of his faves, Punk comes off as a straight edge version of HBK in the 90s, a asshole that no promoter should ever have to deal with, has a toxic attitude backstage, and is constantly going into business for himself with a overinflated ego to top it off, as well the injuries catching up to him. Looking back we all didnt care for HHH, and his buddy Nash burying Punk, yet now I think Hunter having to babysit HBK and the other kliq members, seen right through Punk hype, backstage attitude and over inflated ego.

And Tiny Tony needs to grow some balls and tell all the boys in the back that from now on, if they dont conduct themselves in a proper lockerroom manner, suspensions with fines and even in some cases terminations of contracts will happen ASAP, no if, and or buts, period, but he such a mark for these guys (especially CM Punk appearently) , I doubt he grows a pair like a man.


----------

